
Authoring eBooks - duck
http://www.authoringebooks.com/
======
nsfmc
aside from this looking like a scam, the preview for this title actually
focuses on the most useless part of authoring ebooks: building social media
hype.

if you want to learn to code an ebook, go to <http://blog.threepress.org/>
which is a pretty satisfying mix of technical and 'get it done.'

------
ChuckMcM
This is spam (yes I flagged it) bascially it's the 21st century version of
making money at home by stuffing envelopes with a flyer telling people how to
make money at home stuffing envelopes.

